# Fresh cut Avocado wood - what to do?



## Siv (Nov 3, 2016)

This weekend I had to take down part of my avocado tree as it was getting far too tall and impractical to have avocados so high up (the critter get to them way before we ever do). Anyway, I have some 3-4 foot sections that are probably 4-6 inches in diameter and was thinking what I should do with them? This is more for fun than a practical source of wood for making things but I think it would be cool to have a picture frame that I can say was made from the tree in the yard.

So shall I leave it in log form to dry or should I run it through the band saw into 1.5" or 2" planks and then let it dry? Since it's a relatively small quantity, I can keep it indoors to dry.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Saw them. If you dry logs they will develop
cracks as the outside layers dry and shrink.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I do similar things with local trees, 6" diameter is about the smallest I go however.

For frame wood you should be able to get some useable widths. 
I recommend slabbing the logs at about 1/2" over your intended final thickness to account for the twist/warp that tends to occur. Avocado may be better/worse at moving than what I'm used to (apricot, olive, etc.)

Be sure to section out the pith (center) from any boards that have it, wood likes to crack and warp about this point.

Seal the ends, I use old latex paint but wax or commercial sealers will also work.

Sticker flat somewhere protected from weather for about a year per inch of slab thickness.


----------



## Siv (Nov 3, 2016)

Thanks guys. You just reminded me that I have an olive tree that was cut down a year ago and had been sitting on the burn pile since then. I'll have to go grab the trunk off that too.


----------

